# BMR Driveshaft Safety Loops On Sale !!!!



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys the weather is starting to get nice I know all you guys are going to start heading back to the track. Make sure your vehicle is NHRA legal with our BMR GTO driveshaft safety loop. We will be having these on sale for limited time. They will come with all the hardware needed for the install and will powdercoated either red or black hammertone. During this sale they will be priced at $75 plus shipping. To get the sale pricing you must be an GTOForum.com member. If you guys would like to place an order you can give me a call or do it online, if you guys do it online make sure you put your screen name in the notes section that way we can give the discount when the order is processed.
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for looking out for our members.
:cheers


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

We always have a sale on something. Thanks for supporting BMR.:cheers


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bmr*

Hey Dennis,
Ditto on GM 4life's post!! Thanks for the post, as far as the weather all I can do is sit here in BE U TIFULL Mi. and watch the snow fly! How I miss my home town of Tampa. Wish all us northerners where enjoying the nice weather. lol
As for the strap I am a proud owner and even us northerners should get in on the sale we can still work on em even if we can't drive em!!


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

The weather is nice during the winters down here as you know. Im an ohio native and "think" i miss the cold weather. But the older i get the more i realize im better off just visiting my relatives then coming back here. If its any consolation the summers are brutal. Thanks again for supporting BMR. :cheers


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Sale will be ending soon.


----------

